
Data science test – Beta testing - nishankvarshney
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/134V_1hWg_L-uvNiacFOvy_lCtJqDv26_rLLpOq7h9iQ/viewform?edit_requested=true
======
nishankvarshney
Aspiring Minds is ready to roll out the first version of its simulated Data
Science test. The test will help data science enthusiasts to evaluate
themselves and companies to easily identify good data scientists.

We are looking for enthusiastic beta-testers, experienced in data science (>2
years), from the industry as well as academia (Ph.D./Master students
preferred), who are well versed in machine learning programming in Python
and/or R languages. This will greatly help us build a good product which is
very useful for the community.

For this, you will take a 60-minute test and then share your feedback in a
10-minute form on question quality, comprehensiveness and platform.

If you are a data science enthusiast, you'll definitely have fun experiencing
the test. We are sure you will also have some learning about data science.

We have exciting rewards up for grabs for our beta testers, as a token of
appreciation.

Wanna be a part of this enriching experience?

Apply here: [https://docs.google.com/forms/d/134V_1hWg_L-
uvNiacFOvy_lCtJq...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/134V_1hWg_L-
uvNiacFOvy_lCtJqDv26_rLLpOq7h9iQ/viewform?edit_requested=true)

Additional information and guidelines: The questions in this test module are
designed to assess the data science acumen of the candidate. The results of
these assessments will then be used as job credentials by a large pool of big
corporates! Your work would involve solving 4-5 data science questions
comprising MCQs and programming problems, within a span of 10 days. During
this period, we'd like you to be committed to the assignment and provide an
extensive feedback about the various aspects of the test module. The questions
from the feedback form will also be made visible to you before you start the
test so that you have in your mind, the kind of feedback you need to provide
before you start testing. You can then write your responses to the questions
after you finish the test.

